# Medical for visa



## Danbirch28

Hi guys

Can you advise what's involved in the medical to gain my visa
My employer told me when I arrive next week I'll have a medical

Do you guys know what it involves?!

D


----------



## dizzyizzy

Blood test and chest x-ray. Takes 5 mins.


----------



## Richdubai

get there early in the morning because 5 mins was not my experience, it took 3 and a half hours! they test your blood and i've heard should you have HIV they put you in jail and deport you, although this is just what i heard.
You will get a text when your results are in when you can pick up the form, then you're one step closer to getting a visa.

Just get there early would be my advice, I wish it took me 5 mins.


----------



## dizzyizzy

That sucks. Mine took 5 mins literally. But I'm in a free zone, perhaps that's why.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Too bad you had that experience of 3 hours, mine took maybe 30 minutes; for my wife it was like 5 minutes...sure it depends where you do it...and some luck..

As to HIV, most countries do not accept foreigners living in the country with HIV. The reason is mostly related to the new government bearing the costs for treatment.

The other one is that these are considered Heath issues that all countries are trying to reduce/ mitigate...

The chest x-ray is for tuberculosis.

One should not come or move without making sure whether he/she carries such a disease 

and I really think they are not strict here. They should test people for STDs and there are at least 25 of those....


----------



## tootall

I got a nice big bruise from my blood test


----------



## R666

There doo have a VIP line in the Medical Center, They charge an extra 100Dhs, It would take 5 minutes too finish your process. You can inform your employer too inform the Typing Center too apply through VIP, If you need this process.


----------



## Hassli

Hi,

Below is an excerpt from "http://www.dha.gov.ae/EN/ServiceCatalogue/pages/VIPPackage(paymentservice).aspx?Data=108"

Hope this help... 

Medical Fitness - Al Safa and Knowledge Village VIP Service 
Description 
VIP request for medical fitness test costs *AED 690 (AED680+10KD).* VIP requests are processed only at Al Safa health care center and Knowledge Village. The results will be ready within 4 working hours. 

Contact Info 
Telephone:- 800342 (800DHA) 
Fax:- 04/3113151 
E-mail:- [email protected] 

=================================================
excerpt from "http://www.visaprocess.ae/details.php?page=medical_service"

Medical Service


Documents Required

- Passport copy
- Visa copy
- Two photographs (white background)
- Typed online form
- Original Passport to be shown at the Clinic
- Fees must be paid online

Medical Test from Government Clinics

Online Booking available for Medical Test from Government Clinics Click here to book online. Health Card is not required to do Medical Test from the below mentioned clinics. Normal Medical Test Fee is Dh.260 + Dh15 for Courier delivery within five working days. 
Speed Packages: Dh470 for 24 hour service and Dh370 for 48 hour service.
Centre
Time
Tel.
Location

Al Khawaneej 
Route: Khawaneej R/A> Masjid & Madrassa>Turn Right)
7:30am 2:30 pm
Sun to Thu
Servants only
04-2892092
04-5023000
04-5023002
04-5023034
Click here

Al Satwa 
Primary Health Care Centre
Location: Near Post Office / Bus Station
7:30am 9:00pm
Sun to Thu
8am to 1pm Sat & holidays
04-3944461
04-5081100
04-3420306
04-5023205

Al Mankhool 
Route: Turn Right before Union Cooperative -Karama> British Nursery> Turn Right
7:30am 2:30 pm
Sun to Thu

04-3987333
04-5021263
Near Dubai Eid Musallah

Al Safa Community Health Centre 
Route: Jumeirah 2, Behind Cooperative Society
(VIP Service only)
7:30am 2:30 pm
Sun to Thu
8am to 1pm Sat
Servants not allowed
04-3944010
04-5021400
04-3955122
(4 hours)

After Park> Free Right from T junction>1st Left>Left

Al Tawar/Qisais
Route: Next to Post Office / behind Union Co-operative
7:30-2:30 pm
Sun - Thu

04-2612114
04-5022000
04-5022133


Muhaisina-3 /Sonapur
Route: Emirates Road>Right> Exit 63> Turn Right from Galadari Signal
24 hours
Sun to Thu
8am to 10pm Sat & holidays
04-5023939

Behind Graveyard
Street No.8
Bus No.13 F & 33

Al Bada'a Clinic
Route: Sheikh Zayed Road>Behind Shangri-La Hotel 
7:30am 2:30 pm

04-5081000
04-5081046
Sun to Thu



VIP Medical Tests service (Express)

Those who want to avoid long queues can avail the VIP tests service at Al Safa Community Health Centre, Jumeirah 2, and Knowledge Village. Fee: Dh690. Medical Certificate will be issued after four hours. For any clarification call Al Safa Medical Center on 04 3944010. Click here to book online. 

Al Baraha Hospital 
Fee for Medical Test from Al Baraha Hospital (also called Kuwait Hospital Tel. 04-2710000) is Dh630 (including Health Card). Dh50 for Urgent and Certificate can be collected next day. Timing: 8am to 1pm.

Al Qouze Mall, Al Qouze, 7:30am to 3:00pm. 

Al Lusaily Health Centre, Al Ain Road 7:30am to 2:30 pm Sunday to Thursday, Tel. 04-5022500

Knowledge Village Medical Fitness Centre, Next to Dubai Internet City (VIP package only) 8am to 3 pm Sunday to Thursday, Tel. 04-3911111

Dubai Int'l Financial Centre, (Centre Employees only), Emirates Towers, Sheikh Zayed Road, 8am to 3 pm Sunday to Thursday, Tel. 04-4289210, 04-4289211

Emirates Airlines Centre, 9am to 4 pm Sunday to Thursday

JAFZA Health Centre, 8am to 3 pm Sunday to Thursday, Tel. 04-80052392

DAFZA Medical Centre, 7:30am to 2 pm Sunday to Thursday

Airport Medical Centre, Dubai Int'l Airport, Tel. 04-2164959

Dubai Airport Free Zone Authority (DAFZA’s clients and staff), Terminal 2 - Dubai International Airport, Tel. 04-2995555, 04-2994436

Jebel Ali Health Centre (JAFZA’s clients and staff), Jebel Ali Free Zone Authority (JAFZA), Tel. 04-8834240

Medical Test not required for children below 18 years old. Parents above 75 years also not required Medical Fitness Certificate for residence visa renewal.

New Visa holder: Medical Test and visa stamping to be done within 60 days from the date of entry.

Renewal: Medical Test and visa renewal to be done within 30 days from the date of expiry. Employment visa holder's Labour Card to be renewed within 60 days from the date of expiry.

Medical Fitness report will be sent to Immigration Department by the Clinic electronically and the applicant will receive an SMS from the Clinic. If the message is Medically Fit, the applicant can proceed to Immigration for Visa Stamping with typed application. It is not necessary to attach Original Medical Certificate.

• Medical Certificate issued by private clinics will no longer accept by Ministry of Labour and Residency Department. 

Medical Certificate is valid for 3 months. 

• Deportable Diseases: HIV/AIDS and Pulmonary TB. 

• Those tested positive for Hepatitis B will have to take three doses of vaccinations and show proof that they have taken them. Workers have to show the vaccination certificate at the time of renewal of the visa. The first dose of vaccination will cost Dh 50 and the two others are free of charge.

• The category of workers, which include nannies, housemaids, nursery and KG supervisors, beauticians and barbers, health club workers, and food handlers, will have to undergo tests for Hepatitis B and also for syphilis. Treatment will given for syphilis and the person will not be deported.

• Women workers, specially maids, nannies and drivers, will be asked to undergo a pregnancy test.

Dubai Health Authority (DHA) Toll Free 800 342


----------



## rsinner

I have had two visas processed here - the first time it was the normal clinic at Satwa (the VIP clinic had not opened then) and I went there by appointment. still took me 1 hour or more I think
The next time went to the VIP clinic in Al Safa in the afternoon - took me 5 mins


----------



## Gavtek

Insist your company puts you to the VIP service and not the Satwa one. I walked out of the latter after 5 minutes, I'm not putting myself through that for any reason.


----------

